
What I learned by bringing down LinkedIn.com - kiyanwang
https://venturebeat.com/2018/10/13/what-i-learned-by-bringing-down-linkedin-com/
======
goodbyehorses
A great read, thanks for sharing. I've been a junior front-ender for two and a
half months now, it's not much but I've been working extra hours daily and on
weekends and already had to taste some stressful situations. A lot of us
juniors are writing bad code and it helps a lot not to put the blame on one
person but look for ways how to help each other and fix the problems. I didn't
think teamwork is so important in coding.

